# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  It's that time again!

## Brett

I am currently in the process of helping George out of estivation! I'll be taking pictures along the way and I'll be posting pictures from throughout the course of the day when it's all said and done!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Awesome!! Can't wait to see this process.

----------


## Brett

It really is something else!

----------


## DeeDub

So where's the pics?

----------


## Brett

Here she is fresh out of the dirt. She looks all wrinkly and stuff because of her cocoon. I put her in dechlorinated water about up to her chin to soften the cocoon.



The above picture is George after I gave her some time to soak. As you can see the cocoon has been able to loosen up and she's been moving around in an effort to further loosen the cocoon.


In this picture, she's sloughed off a lot of her cocoon. Throughout this whole process I periodically drizzled dechlorinated water over her to help the cocoon soften and loosen up.


This is George after the whole process is finished. The white and brown stuff floating around her is the pieces of the cocoon. After this she was set up as she was just before estivation, with slightly shallow heated/filtered water and all that good stuff. Thanks for looking!

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Very nice! This is an interesting and informative thread.

Thanks Brett!!  :Smile:

----------


## NatureLady

I have always thought this was such a cool process. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## DeeDub

The aestivation process is what has stopped me from getting a budgetts.  How 'bout a similar thread with how to facilitate the process and how you do it successfully.

----------


## DeeDub

Never mind....I found the care sheet you wrote. Thanks, pretty awesome.....the care sheet and this thread.

----------


## Caspian

Ahh... this is why I'm not planning on getting one of these frogs soon. They're interesting frogs, but aestivation... I'd be freaking out, and keeping my eye on the frog 24/7. I've heard many bad stories about aestivation. Even so, it is an interesting process.

----------

